# Bloody Hell - HORROR TRACK! :)



## wlad

Hey guys,

I thought I'd share this fun track with you. It's short but intense - I hope you listen to it LOUD 


__
https://soundcloud.com/wladmarhulets%2Fbloody-hell-horror-track

If you want to listen to my other tracks, feel free to visit my Facebook Page.

Cheers,
Wlad


----------



## violadude

Awesome!!!


----------



## Tapkaara

Yeah, I liked it too!


----------



## bassClef

Right up my alley.

(I hope that's an expression non-Brits understand)


----------



## violadude

bassClef said:


> Right up my alley.
> 
> (I hope that's an expression non-Brits understand)


Yes, American's use that phrase quite a bit too.


----------



## aleazk

are you related with this Wlad?:










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vlad_the_Impaler . nice work:devil::devil:


----------



## wlad

aleazk said:


> are you related with this Wlad?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vlad_the_Impaler . nice work:devil::devil:


Haha, good one. Thanks for listening guys!


----------



## Lunasong

This is great! Maybe a little too repetitive of the horn on the high concert E flat, but I loved it! It was tension-filled throughout.


----------



## norman bates

it sounds a lot like Bernard Herrmann


----------



## pollux

Honoured to talk to a young talented composer. I've been listening to some of your music. Sounds good, although I would never give an opinion on a first listening.

Obviously, you like Penderecki. I think you also like Stravinsky and Bartok.


----------



## Ian

Finally got a chance to listen today... holy cow - pretty intense! Great work!


----------



## Delicious Manager

I liked it a lot. I also reckon you know Bernard Herrmann's scores well


----------



## kv466

I could put some serious video to this! Excellent. Thanks for the loud recommend; I made sure and raise my volume up before I hit play and it was sure worth it.


----------



## wlad

> it sounds a lot like Bernard Herrmann





Delicious Manager said:


> I liked it a lot. I also reckon you know Bernard Herrmann's scores well


Thank you guys. I don't know much of Bernard Herrmann's music, but the pieces that I know sound very different from what I wrote. Would you please give me some examples to listen to? I'm very curious.


----------



## aleazk

man, I'm listening your piece again, it's very astonishing the mood you create. i love the crescendo and the climax at 1:18, gave me chills, haha.


----------



## Eviticus

This is definitely the kind of stuff I'd love to me able to compose at some point. Have you got sheet music? 

Also do you use a certain type of software to compose on?

PS Even better is your track called the last journey.


----------



## chee_zee

this is real good. where did you learn the style, or did you just pick up on the idiom's nuances and cliches by listening and already knowing the orchestra well?


----------



## norman bates

wlad said:


> Thank you guys. I don't know much of Bernard Herrmann's music, but the pieces that I know sound very different from what I wrote. Would you please give me some examples to listen to? I'm very curious.


frankly i have no particular piece in mind, but in many of his soundtracks there are moments where there's something similar (i didn't mean that your music is a copy, and it was obviously a compliment), especially in his darkest ones like Journey to the center of the earth, Vertigo, Psycho, Mysterious island, Cape fear at least for what i remember.

For example, your piece is certainly more dissonant, but maybe you can understand what i mean:


----------



## chillowack

This is absolutely spectacular--really amazing work!

How did you do this--with software? If so, what kind?

Please share the details of how you work.

Thanks--great stuff!


----------

